# Good Places To Advertise Your RV For Sale



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi. Can anyone tell me of a good place they have advertised an RV for sale and had a good response. I will be selling my RV to buy a new one early next year and wondered if anyone knows of any good (and not to expensive!!) places to advertise it.

Thanks

Dazzer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dazzer
Try putting your details on here mate, it is frre to let other MHFers know what you are selling and may get you the result you want :lol: :lol: 
Try putting up some photo's as well, it will maybe help drum up interest....

Good luck with your sale

Keith


----------

